# If anyone is looking for a trainer (Colorado Springs)



## Whit223 (Nov 30, 2009)

If anyone needs reference to a fantastic obedience trainer, consider Angie Neal, a resident trainer at Lucky Dog Resort. She does private sessions as well, but is one of the most dedicated and trustworthy trainers I've met. 
She recently lost her GSD, Einstein, to old age, but is very experienced with shepherds in general. Look her up by googling Lucky Dog in Colorado Springs. She is usually at the LD central location.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks for the info but already have a guy back there. Hoping to observe some of his classes next year when i visit home.


----------

